# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  صـــورة .. وسؤال

## شاعر الرومانسية

من يوميــــن
صـورة كــانت ع الشاشات
طفل واقف وحده يبكي
فوقـه ســـرب الـطيـــارات
واخته جنبه بس نايمه
حاضنه لعبتهــا ف سكــات
دمهــا الطاهر بيجــري
بـعـــد غــاره م الغــــارات

ف التراب .. واخد معاه
عمــر لســه ف مـبتــداه

صورة عدّى بعدها ..
البوم صور
بين قنابل .. دم سايل
والرصاص زي المطر
والشريط عمال بيجري
ينقل الحادثة ف خبر :
الجرحى عدّوا التسعمية
والشُهدا زادوا يجي مية
ولا فيه تحرك من بشر


الظلـم واصـل منتهـاه
والاه .. من بعديها أه

صورة عدت.. ملقتش غيرْ
دمعة نازلة ، حاضنها خــدْ
وإحـنا قاعدين عـبر الاثيـرْ
نحـصي عـدد الشــهدا عـدْ
وإبني جنبي .. بصّلي 
بعيون بريئة
قاللي : فيلم يابابا ده
والا حقيقة
واللى حاصل.. ده بجـــدْ !!
مسلمين دول والا أيــه ؟
إخــوة لينا .. طب وليــه !!؟
هما أيه .. مالهمش حــدْ !

ليه يضيع حقهم كده ف الحياة ؟
ميــن يا بابا هم الجُنــاه ؟


جيت اجاوب ..
دمعتي سبقت كلامي
للأسف .. مالقتش رد

قمت غيّرت القنـــاة




حـــوار حقيقي - للأسف -
دار بيني وبين إبني


شكـــر خاص لأخي الحبيـــب 
محمــد سعيــد  :f: 
على رؤيته .. ولمساته البديعة

خالص تحيـــاتي،،، :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

من يومين؟
صدقنى خايف 
ننسى لون الدم
والهم الرضى
رغم إن الكل كان ..
بالكل شايف
من يومين ؟
لا يا صاحبى 
دى الحكاية من زمان 
هم إبنك 
هو نفسه / هم ابنى
لما جه يسأل سِكت
آل ومن غير آل ما يشعر
إبتسمت
بس شىء جوايا خلانى إرتجفت
إنه يسأل جوه نفسه
بابا عاقل 
ولا م الأخر / جبان



وهكذا قلب الشاعر يرى اللقطة بعين الأحساس
ويتفاعل مع ملامحها وأدق تفاصيلها
الحبيب / حسن  :f2: 
أدام الله عليك حسن البيان وروعة التعبير 
وصدق الاحساس 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## محيى الفقى

> من يوميــــن
> صـورة كــانت ع الشاشات
> طفل واقف وحده يبكي
> فوقـه ســـرب الـطيـــارات
> واخته جنبه بس نايمه
> حاضنه لعبتهــا ف سكــات
> دمهــا الطاهر بيجــري
> بـعـــد غــاره م الغــــارات
> 
> ...


***
قول لأبنك
انتا صادق يابنى
دول مالهمشى حد
واللى شاربين دمهم مالهمشى قد
واللى واقفين جمبهم مالهمشى ند
والعدا  ساعة نداهم  بعضهم
ملهمشى عد
إنما اهل الثكالى المجروحين
إنما كل العرب والمسؤلين
دول تقول
حبة كراسى ومرصوصين
متهانين
مخروسين مالهومشى رد

****

اخى .العزيز
شاعر الرمانسية
دام إبداعك

***

----------


## الباشا حديد

من بين نار وعذاب وحيره وألم الى من أشتكى الدمع يحتبس الدمع يشتكى ولا أجد من يحمل عنى 
لقد زادونى غضبا وغيظا وكيظ ولكن علينا ان نعلم انهم الفلسطينيين حمايه لنا يحموننا ويدافعون عنا 
فهم الخط الاول وبعدها نحن فهم الان يحموننا

----------


## فنان فقير

> من يوميــــن
> صـورة كــانت ع الشاشات
> طفل واقف وحده يبكي
> فوقـه ســـرب الـطيـــارات
> واخته جنبه بس نايمه
> حاضنه لعبتهــا ف سكــات
> دمهــا الطاهر بيجــري
> بـعـــد غــاره م الغــــارات 
> ف التراب .. واخد معاه
> ...


الشاعر
الجميل
الرقيق
الفنان
شاعر
الرومانسيه
حسن
عبد الحليم
الله عليك يا نجم
تسلم ايدك 
وحشتنى يا ابو على 
اخوك/ احمد

----------


## سوما

بجد روعة كلماتكم كلكم.. أحساسكم عميق ومؤثر أوى,, ::sorry:: 
تسلم أيديكم وأحساسكم الراقى ..  :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> من يومين؟
> صدقنى خايف 
> ننسى لون الدم
> والهم الرضى
> رغم إن الكل كان ..
> بالكل شايف
> من يومين ؟
> لا يا صاحبى 
> دى الحكاية من زمان 
> ...




أأأأأأأأأأأأهين ياصاحبي
من دا الشعور ..
لما تبقى عاجز مالكشي ..
أي حيله
وكلام لاعمره داوى القلوب
بحاجات قليله

تلقي السؤال ..
مالوش جواب
وتعيش ف توهه وإغتراب
حواليك مفيش غير الامتهان
ونفوس عليله


اخي الحبيب .. محمد سعيد
وتواصل رائع بالكلمة والاحساس
فنحن في الحزن شركاء ..
وفي أوطاننا غرباء

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## عايده العشرى

صدقت اخى الكريم شاعر الرومانسيه
فهذا هو الحال معنا جميعا ماذا سنقول للاجيال القادمه اننا جلسنا خلف شاشات التلفزه نتفرج ونتحسر ونعد الشهدا والجرحى كل يوم.
احييك اخى على ضدق احساسك الذى عبر عننا جميعا وعلى رهافة حسك وقلمك المميز

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> ***
> قول لأبنك
> انتا صادق يابنى
> دول مالهمشى حد
> واللى شاربين دمهم مالهمشى قد
> واللى واقفين جمبهم مالهمشى ند
> والعدا  ساعة نداهم  بعضهم
> ملهمشى عد
> إنما اهل الثكالى المجروحين
> ...


كلمتك ياصاحبي حق
ولو تقيله ع اللسان
فيها ألف وألف لاء
فيها ثورة ع الهوان
فوق رؤسنا ياما دق
صال وجال فينا الشيطان
يبقى مين فينا الأحق
اللي عاش رافع جبينة
والاّ اللى خاف..ومات جبان
كلمه ح نقولها بضميرنا 
قبل ما يفوت الأوان

أخي العزيز .. محي الفقي

شكــراً لتواجدك .. وتواصلك الجميل
وكلماتك الصادقة للأجيال القادمة

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

اخــــي .. شاعر الرومانسية 

كم فاضت آهات قلبي وأنا اقرأ نصك 
الذي يرثي العقل والقيم الانسانية الغابرة 
آه يا اخي  منذ قرون والخوف يتجذر عميقاً في الناس 
ولم نزل نحتفل حد التحسر والبكاء على امجاد ولت 
لكن لا شيء يتغير فالكلام مازال مستمرا  
ترى بماذا يفيد الكلام إن لم يكن هناك من يتحمس ويعمل به ! 
من المخجل حقاً ان ننتمي لطينة البشر 
ونحنُ لا نعمل بالعقل الذي خصنا به العلي القدير.
لنيل حقنا في الحرية والكرامة. 
وعارٌ علينا والله أن نشاهد بعجز صور مئات الالاف من البشر 
وهم يبادون بدم بارد و لا نثور لاجل اخوة لنا يتساقطون 
بلا ذنب وجرم..إلا لأنهم تمسكوا بأرضهم 
واستبسلوا في الدفاع عن قضيتهم و حريتهم. 
لذلك كله حق للعدو المحتل أن يحتفل على اطلال امجادنا 
ويرقص على دماء الاخوة و الاعداء يأكل ويشرب من خيرات 
موائدهم المتفرقة والعامرة بالاحقاد والثأر وعفن السياسة. 
وحق علينا نحنُ المكبلون بعجزنا أن نخرس دام لا عقل يحركنا / يحررنا! 
لذا ارى ان صمتك هذا نتقيد به جميعا اذا طرحت اسئلة مثل سؤال طفلك 
اخي .. شاعر الرومانسية 
دائماً أنت شاهق في الحرف والمعنى 
دمت كذلك ابدا.. 
حفظ الله لك ابنك ..

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## Hano Egyptiano

يا عم دوس عالجرح كمان 
حاجة من اتنين : يا إما الألم يخلينا نفزّ من نومتنا 
يا أما  نموت بجرحنا و يمكن - مين يعرف - يمكن الموت يغسل  عارنا

متهيألي مش محتاج أقول أي كلمة في المكتوب دا
 و الناس اللي بترد على بعض بالشعر كأنها بتقرا من الجرنال
تسلم ايديكم

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

أنا دخلت اقرا  شعر للأستاذ حسن

لاقيت كل الردود شعر رائع

تحياتي لك يا استاذ حسن و لكلماتك

و تحية لكل من شارك بكلام  أغلى من الدهب

تحيـ ـ ـ ـ اتي

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> من بين نار وعذاب وحيره وألم الى من أشتكى الدمع يحتبس الدمع يشتكى ولا أجد من يحمل عنى 
> لقد زادونى غضبا وغيظا ولكن علينا ان نعلم انهم الفلسطينيين حمايه لنا يحموننا ويدافعون عنا 
> فهم الخط الاول وبعدها نحن فهم الان يحموننا


أخي الفاضل .. الباشا حديد

مع إختلافي معك في وجهة نظرك - فنحن لاندافع عن القضية الفلسطينية وإخواننا الفلسطينين 
لأنهم حماية لنا ، ولكن لنه حق على كل عربي مسلم أن ينصر أخاه ويدافع عنه -

ولكننى أرحب بك وبتواجدك بين صفحات المنتدى

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الشاعر
> الجميل
> الرقيق
> الفنان
> شاعر
> الرومانسيه
> حسن
> عبد الحليم
> الله عليك يا نجم
> ...


أخي العزيز .. أحمد الشيخ

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك في عمرك ..
ويديم الود والمحبة بينا في الله

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> بجد روعة كلماتكم كلكم.. أحساسكم عميق ومؤثر أوى,,
> تسلم أيديكم وأحساسكم الراقى ..


أهلاً بيكِ أختي العزيزة .. سوما

جميل أن تتألف المشاعر الصادقة
فتصل الى من يستشعر ما يقرأه

سعدت بتواجدك الرقيق

خالص تحياتي،،،: :f2:

----------


## ياسر عبده صالح

جميلة جداً جداً .. كأنى شايف المأساة قدامى .. صور ناطقة تجعل المنظر الدامى أمام أعيننا دائماً .. يسلم قلمك و خيالك يا شاعر الرومانسية

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> صدقت اخى الكريم شاعر الرومانسيه
> فهذا هو الحال معنا جميعا ماذا سنقول للاجيال القادمه اننا جلسنا خلف شاشات التلفزه نتفرج ونتحسر ونعد الشهدا والجرحى كل يوم.
> احييك اخى على صدق احساسك الذى عبر عننا جميعا وعلى رهافة حسك وقلمك المميز


هى مشكلة أختي العزيزة .. عايدة العشري

أن نقف عاجزين أمام أنفسنا وأمام أطفالنا .. 
لا نقوى حتى على تبرير أسباب خنوعنا

أشكر تواجدك .. وإطرائك الرقيق

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *
> 
> اخــــي .. شاعر الرومانسية 
> 
> كم فاضت آهات قلبي وأنا اقرأ نصك 
> الذي يرثي العقل والقيم الانسانية الغابرة 
> آه يا اخي  منذ قرون والخوف يتجذر عميقاً في الناس 
> ولم نزل نحتفل حد التحسر والبكاء على امجاد ولت 
> لكن لا شيء يتغير فالكلام مازال مستمرا  
> ...


أختي الكريمة .. رقيقة الحرف نبع الوفاء
سرد قلمك شرح صادق لكلماتي ، يدل على قدرتك على فهم
تقرأه عينكِ .. وتلمس ما تسرده الكلمات

أشكر هذا الحضور .. وتلك الكالمات

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> يا عم دوس عالجرح كمان 
> حاجة من اتنين : يا إما الألم يخلينا نفزّ من نومتنا 
> يا أما  نموت بجرحنا و يمكن - مين يعرف - يمكن الموت يغسل  عارنا
> 
> متهيألي مش محتاج أقول أي كلمة في المكتوب دا
>  و الناس اللي بترد على بعض بالشعر كأنها بتقرا من الجرنال
> تسلم ايديكم


عمر الموت ما يغسل عار أخي الكريم
وانما ح يزود المهانه .. خاصة لو كان موت من الالم

اخي الفاضل .. Hano Egyptiano
اهلاً بك دوماً بقلمك الجرىء .. واراءك الواضحة

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## sehs52000

شكراً ليك على كلامك الجميل ال فعلاً الواحد بيبقى مبسوط وهو بيقراء فية وربنا يوفقك

----------


## مصطفى سلام

و كأنها صورة التقتطها كاميرا فيديو أمسك بها فنان قدير ..
و بقدر ما أبكتنى هذه الصورة ، بقدر ما أحسست إزاءها بالقهر و العجز ، بل و بالمهانه !!
أحقا : هؤلاء ليس لهم (حد) ؟
هل ماتت النخوة عند هؤلاء الـ (حد ) ؟ 
هل مات ضمير العالم ؟

دعنى الآن يا أستاذ حسن !! فدموعى - بعد قراءتى لمبدعتك - تسبق قلمى فما أكاد أرى بعينى المغرورقتين بالدمع معالم ما أكتبه .......
باركك الله ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أنا دخلت اقرا  شعر للأستاذ حسن
> 
> لاقيت كل الردود شعر رائع
> 
> تحياتي لك يا استاذ حسن و لكلماتك
> 
> و تحية لكل من شارك بكلام  أغلى من الدهب
> 
> تحيـ ـ ـ ـ اتي



عندما تتألف القلوب ويجمعها احساس مشترك
 تتواصل الكلمات .. وتتشابك الايادي
 فتتوحد المشاعر

د. ايمان 

أهلاً بك وبتواجدك الدائم بين صفحاتي

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> جميلة جداً جداً .. كأنى شايف المأساة قدامى .. صور ناطقة تجعل المنظر الدامى أمام أعيننا دائماً .. يسلم قلمك و خيالك يا شاعر الرومانسية


صور مؤلمة .. ناطقة بمانعيشه من مأساة
علّها تحرك فينا ساكناً .. وتغّير من أوضاع
باتت تمزقنا .. وتدمي القلوب

أهلاً بك أخي الفاضل .. ياسر عبده صالح

سلم لنا تواجدك .. وحسك الواعي

خالص مودتي،،، :f2:

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل شاعر الرومانسية


صورة رغم قسوتها الا وانها الواقع المرير
رغم السؤال وفقد الجواب
لكنها صورة محزنه تخجل وجودنا
ولا نملك حيالها وحيال اطفالنا الا الصمت
الذى بات يصرخ ويصرخ
 ولا نسمع حتى صدى لصراخنا
دام حرفك السامق أخى واسلوبك الرائع
فى التعبير الذى ذيل ذائقتنا بروعة وجمال
وتحيتى بكم الأمتاع الذى تلقته أحاسيسى
بنصك البليغ
دمت نجم متألق مضيئ ببريق يصعب تكراره
تمنياتى لحرفك الا يبرحنا



مع تحيتى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> شكراً ليك على كلامك الجميل ال فعلاً الواحد بيبقى مبسوط وهو بيقراء فية وربنا يوفقك


أخي الفاضل ...sehs52000

سلم قلمك .. وتواجدك العطر

خالص مودتي .. وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> و كأنها صورة التقتطها كاميرا فيديو أمسك بها فنان قدير ..
> و بقدر ما أبكتنى هذه الصورة ، بقدر ما أحسست إزاءها بالقهر و العجز ، بل و بالمهانه !!
> أحقا : هؤلاء ليس لهم (حد) ؟
> هل ماتت النخوة عند هؤلاء الـ (حد ) ؟ 
> هل مات ضمير العالم ؟
> 
> دعنى الآن يا أستاذ حسن !! فدموعى - بعد قراءتى لمبدعتك - تسبق قلمى فما أكاد أرى بعينى المغرورقتين بالدمع معالم ما أكتبه .......
> باركك الله ،،،
> مصطفى سلام


استاذي الغالي .. صاحب القلم النابض بإحساس كل مصري
أ/ مصطفى سلام

لاأدري هل أسعد بكلماتك ، أم أحزن لبكاء قلبك

ولكن في النهاية .. دوماً ما أسعد بتواجدك الكريم بصفحاتي

خالص مودتي .. وعظيم إحترامي،،، :f2:

----------


## طلعت عوادغنمى

من يوميــــن
صـورة كــانت ع الشاشات
طفل واقف وحده يبكي
فوقـه ســـرب الـطيـــارات
واخته جنبه بس نايمه
حاضنه لعبتهــا ف سكــات
دمهــا الطاهر بيجــري
 شفت انا صورة غريبه 
 ست متقطعه بالرشاشات
مكتوبه على وشها 
الف حكايه من الحكايات
 جسمها اتقطع 
رجلها راحت فى الشمال 
 وعنيها بتبكى كمان
والطفله مش نايمه
 بتصرخ  علينا بالآ هات
 شاعر الرومانسيه
 اتقدم لك بالتقدير والا حترام على كلماتك الجميله

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أخى الفاضل شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> 
> صورة رغم قسوتها الا وانها الواقع المرير
> رغم السؤال وفقد الجواب
> لكنها صورة محزنه تخجل وجودنا
> ولا نملك حيالها وحيال اطفالنا الا الصمت
> الذى بات يصرخ ويصرخ
>  ولا نسمع حتى صدى لصراخنا
> ...


بداية .. أعتذر أختي الغالية  قيثارة 
عن تأخر ردي لظروف خارجة عن ارادتي
وكما قلتي سيدتي كم هي صورة محزنة ومخجلة ايضاً
ان نقف عاجزين عن تبرير ضعفنا امام ابناءنا

ادعو الله ان يلهمنا القوة والقدرة على تغيير هذا الوضع

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> من يوميــــن
> صـورة كــانت ع الشاشات
> طفل واقف وحده يبكي
> فوقـه ســـرب الـطيـــارات
> واخته جنبه بس نايمه
> حاضنه لعبتهــا ف سكــات
> دمهــا الطاهر بيجــري
>  شفت انا صورة غريبه 
>  ست متقطعه بالرشاشات
> ...



اخي الفاضل .. طلعت

نورت القاعة كلها .. وصفحاتي المتواضعة
أتمنى دوام تواجدك بيننا .. ومشاركاتك الودودة

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------

